# Cage pictures



## Zoomin31 (Jun 29, 2011)

In my quest to build a sweet cage I was thinking it would be super awesome if everybody could throw up pics of there setups. Thanks all


----------



## rrcoolj (Jun 29, 2011)

Pics are from last summer when I just built the enclosure but you get the idea. A bit of progression. It looks much better now.

[attachment=2685]

[attachment=2686]

[attachment=2687]

[attachment=2688]

[attachment=2689]

[attachment=2690]

[attachment=2691]

PS:Click to enlarge


----------



## Zoomin31 (Jun 29, 2011)

Very nice! Do you find that you loose heat or humidity through the sliding glass doors?


----------



## rrcoolj (Jun 29, 2011)

Absolutely not. This cage holds heat and humidity very well, even when I leave the door open to let my tegu go in and out.


----------



## Zoomin31 (Jun 29, 2011)

rrcoolj said:


> Absolutely not. This cage holds heat and humidity very well, even when I leave the door open to let my tegu go in and out.


I read somewhere here I think somebody was saying that sliding doors were bad because a tegu would get large enough to knock them off there runners. Any truth to that?


----------



## Maro1 (Jun 29, 2011)

I dont think so. The runners are pretty deep. I have not had a problem. However there are a couple different types of runners. Those that the glass sets down in and those that the glass rides up on. Those that the glass does not sit down into would be easier to knock off the track. I used these. They work great. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001735QDU


----------



## Rhetoric (Jun 29, 2011)

if you google 'underbed enclosure' mine should be the first that pops up, its from thetegu.com. im not the one who built it but i use it for gary and rango. ive made a few changes like taking out thefake carpet and support posts since its stacked on my other tegu enclosure.

also, guru has sliding doors amd theyre fine. the glass is super heavy he cant damage anything in that enclosure. ill post pics later. it had been used to house a savy, cobra and retic before i got it


----------



## rrcoolj (Jun 29, 2011)

Maro1 said:


> I dont think so. The runners are pretty deep. I have not had a problem. However there are a couple different types of runners. Those that the glass sets down in and those that the glass rides up on. Those that the glass does not sit down into would be easier to knock off the track. I used these. They work great. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001735QDU



Agreed, the tracks are deep enough to not come off the runners. But tegus ARE strong enough to slide the doors so a lock might not be a bad idea.


----------



## Rhetoric (Jun 29, 2011)

yeah a lock is a must


----------



## Maro1 (Jun 29, 2011)

Sliding glass door locks are cheap on ebay. $5 or so


----------

